# 69 Gto engine vin numbers



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

On a 69 Gto 400 block how many digits of the cars vin number are stamped into the block by the timing cover? Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The stamp is going to begin with '2' (Pontiac Motor Division), then '9' (1969), then the 1-character assembly plant code (mine is 'R' for Arlington, Texas), then the VIN serial number (last 6 digits of the VIN).

Bear


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great. Thank you !!


----------

